# Trainingsrad/Winterbike



## shog87 (5. Januar 2009)

Servus, 

ich habe im Keller noch ein altes Trek 3700 von '06 stehen. 






Die Komponenten sind eher minderer Natur und eben auch gebraucht und zwei Jahre alt.
Meine Überlegung momentan ist, es als Trainings/Winterbike neben meiner Rennfeile aufzurüsten.
Also der Einbau einer neuen Gabel (z.B. Tora), paar neue im Winter brauchbare Reifen, evtl. neue Bremsanlage.
Wollte mein Investitionsbudget (300~400 ) so gering wie möglich halten und evtl. später nach und nach zusätzliche brauchbarere Parts verbauen.
Meint ihr das dies sich lohnen würde? Habe da einige Zweifel bzgl. des Rahmens, Geometrie ist recht in Ordnung, in erster Linie sind die verbauten Teile minderwertig.
Ich brauche an dem Rad keine Leichtbau-Parts etc., da habe ich mein "richtiges" Bike für, - einfach, haltbar und passend soll es sein.

Bin momentan etwas ratlos.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.


----------



## tombrider (5. Januar 2009)

Was soll an dem Rad so schlecht sein? Am besten mal alles einstellen und ölen, dann mit fahren und alles, was kaputt geht, durch bessere Teile ersetzen. Investier das Geld lieber in ein paar gute Reifen, ein Paar Schutzbleche, ne gute Lampe und los gehts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shog87 (5. Januar 2009)

Ja, das war der Plan und so habe ich es bisher gehalten.
Nun der Gabelwechsel ist jetzt fällig und ich wollte eigentlich auch nur hören, ob meine Meinung hier auch ein wenig geteilt wird...


----------



## hefra (5. Januar 2009)

Im Winter würde ich jederzeit wieder auf eine Starrgabel setzen.


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Januar 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> Im Winter würde ich jederzeit wieder auf eine Starrgabel setzen.


 stimmt


----------



## erkan1984 (6. Januar 2009)

- Starrgabel
- Magura HS 33
- Schutzbleche
- Schwalbe Albert Reifen......
- Eine Packung Kabelbinder, falls dir auf der Fahrt die Sperrklinken im Freilauf fest gehen....


----------



## Sahnie (6. Januar 2009)

bike-discount.de hat doch gerade die LX-Gruppe mit Scheibenbremse für 199 im Angebot. Dazu eine schöne starre Gabel, nen günstigen Disc-Laufradsatz, dann bist du doch unter 400 und hast nen geilen Bock für den Winter.


----------



## tombrider (6. Januar 2009)

Der Albert ist ein super Ganzjahresreifen, aber wenns vor allem ein Winterrad sein soll, würde ich es auch adäquat ausrüsten. Hab ich das richtig verstanden, daß das Einsatzgebiet Münster sein wird? Dann sind Spikes ja vermutlich etwas überdimensioniert. Aber wenns nicht nur Schotterstraßen sein werden, sondern auch matschige Pfade, dann kann man schon was besseres wählen. Irgendwas in Richtung Muddy Mary oder sogar den Swampthing würde ich da schon nehmen.


----------



## ADO (6. Januar 2009)

mein Winterbike :

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/232857


----------



## thomas79 (8. Januar 2009)

Find Starrgabel für den Winter nicht sooo optimal. Fahre das auch, und bei Dunkelheit oder Schnee kanns schonmal kräftig rumsen in den Handgelenken, wenn man mal wieder ein nicht sichtbares Hindernis überfahren hat.

HS 33 funktioniert im Schnee auch nur so lala, weil die Beläge mit einer schön dicken Eisschicht bedeckt werden. Macht aber nix, man fällt ja weich!


----------



## Rasende Nase (8. Januar 2009)

Gerade im Winter ist Biken mit Starrgabel einfach nur geil Aber nicht nur im Winter!
War heute wieder mit meinen Starrbike unterwegs und ich muss sagen mit wenig Luftdruck in den breiten Reifen auf den hartgefrorenen Boden herumzuheizen ist einfach nur und zudem Schult Biken mit Starrgabel die Fahrtechnik. 
Also ich würde dir ebenfalls Raten auf Starrgabel umzurüsten und das Teil das du jetzt montiert hast in die Tonne zu werfen.
Hier noch ein Bild von meiner Winterkiste. Ist aber nicht mehr ganz aktuell-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hackepeter (8. Januar 2009)

Hai,
das mit den Felgenbremsen stimmt.Wenn's möglich ist:- ...Scheibenbremsen...
Ich selbst fahr' im Winter V-Brakes und muß sagen:-Hardcore.
Brichst'e durchs Eis und das Wasser friert an der Felge.
Fährst'e Tiefschnee und dann kommt ein Downhill.
...Und nach dem Downhill 'ne Straße...-oder ein Teich.
Hab schon die schlechtesten Konstellationen gemeistert-mit Glück
...hätte aber auch in die Hose gehen können.
Wenn Du neu aufbauen willst ,dann bau Dir 'ne Scheibenbremse dran.
das LX Angebot von Bike Discount sticht da sehr ins Auge
Besten Gruß
ULF


----------



## shog87 (11. Januar 2009)

Hier mal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht.





Größtenteils alte Teile, die ich herumliegen hatte.

Änderungen:
RST Gabel (Defekt) ->RS Dart 3
Tektro Bremse (inakzeptabel) -> Magura HS11
+
Schalbe NN 2.25
Raceface Evolve Vorbau +Lenker
Barends
Sram Gripshifter

Da sollte für das Erste reichen, bei Zeiten kommt ein neuer Sattel (das klobige Monster-Teil muss weg) und in naher Zukunft komplett neue Schaltgruppe. Ich weiss das LX Angebot ist gut, aber grade passt mir das nicht ins Budget, evtl. gibt es dann später eine SLX... mal schauen.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch Ideen und Anregungen.

Soweit von der Trainingskiste.... 

Gruß


----------



## tombrider (11. Januar 2009)

Na, das klingt doch gut. Bis auf den NN, da hätte ich für ein Trainings/Winterrad sicherlich etwas solideres, langlebigeres, pannensichereres und griffigeres gewählt.


----------



## shog87 (11. Januar 2009)

Ich bin wirklich kein Freund von schwerrollende Reifen und da war mir NN die passende Entscheidung zwischen Rollwiderstand und Langlebigkeit...


----------



## Gorth (11. Januar 2009)

Ein schönes Trainingsrad ist es geworden! Gefällt mir gut


----------



## tombrider (11. Januar 2009)

shog87 schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich kein Freund von schwerrollende Reifen und da war mir NN die passende Entscheidung zwischen Rollwiderstand und Langlebigkeit...



Ach so, ich dachte nur, weil Du oben schrubst, daß es kein Leichtbau werden soll, sondern eher einfach und langlebig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (11. Januar 2009)

sieht doch gut aus - ich fahr auch den ganzen winter durch - im bergland bin ich diesen winter nu nich um spikes herumgekommen ... die fahrn sich aber auch echt spitze

hatte auch erst ne hs33 - dachte das reicht schon - ist auch schon wesentlich besser als standard v-brakes, aber wenns flott ins gekände geht kommt man um scheibe nicht herum ...
starrgabel hatte ich auch - unproblematisch und leicht, aber gerade wenn man mal später loskommt und es dunkel wird und man nicht jeden buckel auf dem weg kennt isses schon kritisch

jupp soweit so gut


----------

